# Help a buddy win a contest



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So a buddy of mine entered into the Squeeze the Lime's Bounce flash photography competition. I was his Lighting bitch for the shoot and had some fun doing it! After all i got to stick a flash in my pants! I just need everyone to watch the youtube video and comment/rate if youd like!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

More interested to know who the woman in all the photos is.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> More interested to know who the woman in all the photos is.


Valerie... she was awesome! http://www.modelmayhem.com/842979


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Crotch flash is awesome...


----------

